# western maryland counties



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Any one here from far western part of Maryland

Thanks


----------



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

I do alot of work in Washington County, but I don't consider that far Western MD. Not sure if you do.
I know most people around the Bay and Eastern shore think that it's "way out there".


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Do you know anyone that in Garrett or Allgency counties


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

A close friend of mine is in frostberg. Any reason?


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*western md*

Does he removal snow there. I'm just wondering how business is there


----------

